# Review : 3120 classic



## clmlbx (Jul 16, 2008)

Nokia 3120 Classic Review

By​
clmlbx​
new latest phone from nokia,till today not available in grey market or in  mobile store, only available in nokia priority. start from the price .my first visit Rs 7800.......second visit Rs 7500.......third visit (final visit) Rs 7400.. amazing

*Packaging* .. naa not at all good..buying phone of price Rs 7000+ and you get small tiny box like you get with 1110,2626 or any low budget phone  

*content of box *  slim and lightweight phone, one battery (BL-4u), and one headset and charger (new generation charger very lightweight and different and good design ) only....no memory card,no earphones,no data cable.and ya one small manual...not even nokia pc-suit 

so even this phone can be started without sim. so first start... nokia logo ....set time,set date and 

what does it have ..........

*2 inch qvga display (240 x 320)..supports 16 million colors
dual camera......(second camera only works while video calling)
2.0 megapixel camera with flash ......and second camera vga (for vido call)
single speaker.........
hot swap micro sd card (up to 8 gb)
based on s40 5th edition........
edge,gprs
3g enabled phone
quand band
bluetooth (2.0) with A2dp
microusb (2.0)
push to talk
internal memory 24 mb
2000 contacts
and just 100 sms in inbox (as by nokia priority sales man)
and weighs only 85 grams .
*
ok this phone is only available in one color . graphite ..good ....and I love this type of keypad's. very smooth. in one level,d-pad is also easy to use .....display is very clear. text (fonts) can be easily read...no special key for camera, only side keys for camera...ok. os is preety good,no hanging or delaysvery fast

*music player.*..  I love updated music player (very better from 3rd edition) can easily make playlist ..shows album art..artist name and can be function thru d-pad ...so fast access ...you will not miss music keys...can play lott of formats ..(mp3,aac,m4a.etc).quality of music good enough..

*radio *is also good ..It quickly searched all the stations...can store 20 stations and can only work with headset attached...yes it played fm very well without and disturbances. even inside the house (ground floor)...so can say antena is good enough, even supports visual radio

*video player* ..can play mp4 and 3gp. can rewind and forward the video clips.....and no different video player. music player only plays videos. so only one player in the phone..

*gallery*...it is same old gallery like in previous edition...no improvements..

*camera* ...landscape mode supported....brightness can be adjusted, night mode (even flash is there...will only be active if flash is off).image sequence, effects, self timer, can capture in many resolutions....8x zoom..according to me it takes good pics...like another nokia phones it also takes some 2-3 seconds to capture....(little slow)...flash is good for close up or say 4-5 feats 


*video recording* ...can record maximum only in 352 x 288 resolution
manual says can even record in mp4 format ....but could not find this setting till now

*messaging* :- it has not muched changed.only change is that now we don't have to choose multimedia message or text message , if you add any multimedia content then it is mms .otherwise it is text message, still no change in saving messages..can only be saved in phone memory. it is good that we have good phone memory (24 mb), and with nokia pc suit 7. we can take back of that messages also

*themes* :- It has 4 good pre loaded themes and can be downloaded....and present not available....but nokia 6300 themes work perfectly


*sound*:- with it's one speaker it is good enough..you will get to know about your call even in noisy area ...but not that good for music listening..ya we can hear music in good quality, earphone will definately be better for music.

ok it also has calculator..standard and scientific... again standard version can be functioned by d-pad ..so fast accessible.

converter...stopwatch, alarm clock .(only 1 alarm can be set).countdown timer, calander(very good), to-do list, notes...

it also has web browser...

even many apps are pre loaded like opera mini......yahoo!go,converter,world clock,widsets,presenter

it has 5 pre loaded interesting games...
backgammon
highroller casino
rally 3d
snake 3
sudoku

*last baterry backup *......I say good ...bought the mobile used it without charging ,used all the funtions...extreme use and lasted for for 24 hours .....first charge and using it from last 12 hours and it shows full battery again extreme use.  standby time  6 days .according sales man (nokia priority) and one site review.....and 3-4 hours talktime.

One thing I really hated hear is back panel ...it is hot swap but you have to open back panel for to remove card......and back panel is very hard to remove

overall I liked the phone ...will rate 7 out of 10

finally over I don't think I missed out anything...If I then feel free to ask...

my first review........ so whatever it is accept it.........your thoughts are welcomed..


----------



## goobimama (Jul 17, 2008)

My thoughts: A totally unreadable review.


----------



## confused!! (Jul 17, 2008)

too many ................................


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 17, 2008)

goobimama said:


> My thoughts: A totally unreadable review.



ha ha ha not surprised at all....................just tried

just say point-to-point.........


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 17, 2008)

my thought : good if read fully
ead some reviews from gsmarena, they are well organized with headings like music, camera etc.
also ad some pics if uve got ny other cam or phone.
is the music comparable to the old S40 6230i?

btw, how to read it : clmlbx ?
and wat does it mean?


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 17, 2008)

^^ it also has heading (now done in bold)



dOm1naTOr said:


> btw, how to read it : clmlbx ?
> and wat does it mean?



it stands for *C*oo*l* *m*ai*l* *b*o*x*

It is my mail-id ..........and say made general for every site I joined ........so where ever you see clmlbx ......it is me.

*edited it  now might everyone likes it*


----------



## saqib_khan (Jul 17, 2008)

The review cud have been better without this (......)

Remove this dots and write clearly.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 17, 2008)

the phone is amazing for the price, and seems better vfm than K550i@ 6.5k


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jul 17, 2008)

They will surely reduce its price than 6233 or make it same, BTW, can you post some picture?


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 17, 2008)

^^ I don't think so...bcoz difference is of just Rs 300.......6233 costs Rs 7100

Will post pictures tomorrow


----------



## shanakr (Jul 17, 2008)

I just heard that this phone support *only the single speaker headset, and not the usual two speaker headphone*. Is that true!!?? Please through some light on this!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 17, 2008)

The phone is good at it's price.

@clmlbx - I think you wrote the review in a hurry and were not in a mood to write one.
It was ok if we had got this review after two days later, as you could have edited it & then posted leisurely. 

Congrats on your purchase buddy.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 17, 2008)

Congrats. And pics would help.


----------



## Faun (Jul 17, 2008)

congrats, nice review - ptp


----------



## hellgate (Jul 17, 2008)

congrats on ur purchase buddy.enjoy ur fone.


----------



## confused!! (Jul 17, 2008)

its lot better now..


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 17, 2008)

shanakr said:


> I just heard that this phone support *only the single speaker headset, and not the usual two speaker headphone*. Is that true!!?? Please through some light on this!!



not at all .it supports usual two speaker earphone

and has very good output........really will enjoy while listening


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jul 18, 2008)

^^^ that means it has support for all stereo things but for that we have to purchase a separate stereo earphone ? just like my 6085


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 18, 2008)

^^yup

is the phone cheaper ?

buy seperately

memory card
earphones
data cable(if needed)


----------



## pvinesh (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks clmlbx for wonderful review comments.

Which Antivirus we need to apply for Nokia 3120 classic?


----------



## nix (Oct 3, 2008)

this is going to be my next phone...
one question= how is the processing speed? is it slow like the n73?


----------



## ervin_tung (Oct 3, 2008)

Can the flash at the back of nokia 3120 classic to be used as torch light function?
Does any software of can make this happen??

_________________________________________________________________________
>>>>* My Favourate Site*


----------



## R2K (Oct 7, 2008)

U could have added a pic of that phone


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 13, 2008)

pvinesh said:
			
		

> Which Antivirus we need to apply for Nokia 3120 classic?


You do not need any antivirus for this one.



			
				nix said:
			
		

> this is going to be my next phone...
> one question= how is the processing speed? is it slow like the n73?


N73 is slow? I did not feel so while using my uncle's.
But you should expect this to be fast enough for regular purposes.


----------

